# 68 gto timing issues



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello again. I have a 68 gto with the 400 pontiac mill. I've recently attempted to set the timing but wondered why after setting initial timing will it under throttle retard itself instead of advancing it. 

Anyone ever have any issues like this


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you set the timing with the vacuum advance still connected? If so, don't -- disconnect and plug the vacuum line before setting timing. Also, if you have your vacuum advance connected to an unported manifold vacuum source, then what you're describing is normal. An unported source presents vacuum to the advance mechanism all the time, even at idle, so it will be adding some advance via the vacuum diaphragm. When you blip the throttle, vacuum will drop initially and can cause what you're seeing.

Bear


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Ya has nothing to do with vacume connected or direct and/or manifold vacume. Timing was taken with vacume fully disconnected and plugged but thank you for the suggestion.

Anyone else with some ideas. Was thinking a slipping harmonic balancer?


----------

